# Shiloh Ridge Park?



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Has anyone been there in a while. I haven't been in prob around 4-5 years. Myself and some friends are planning on going at the end of the month and are just curious if anything has changed.


----------



## fishnmaniac (May 24, 2007)

Went out there earlier this year and it wasn't too bad. Trails were decent and had a few good muddy spots.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

fishnmaniac said:


> Went out there earlier this year and it wasn't too bad. Trails were decent and had a few good muddy spots.


Thanks for your first post!


----------



## fishnmaniac (May 24, 2007)

You're welcome!  I'm sure more posts will follow lol


----------

